# euer bester Spinner



## ricky9187 (13. August 2008)

hoi an alle will mir neue Spinner kaufen also hier die Frage welche sind eure lieblings und fängigsten Spinner. bitte mit Marke und modell
Danke im voraus


----------



## Schmelle (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

moin

original englischer black beauty spinner größe 3 oder soo, gibts nicht überall.


----------



## Kark (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Ich denke mit Spinnern von Mepps aller Art bist du auch gut bedient. Die sind aber etwas teurer wie andere günstige Spinner die auch fängig. Mepps ist aber halt der beliebte Klassiker auf den viele Angler schwören...


----------



## king perch (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

balzer colonel Z 3D Rotfeder in größe 5 oder 4...
hat heute nachmittag 2 schöne hechte und einen 36er barsch überlistet und ist auch schön günstig mein bestfangener hechtköder mit dem streamer


----------



## FischerBub (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Meiner ist eindeutig der *Mepps Aglia long* in *silber*. Hab die *3*er, aber andre werden bestimmt auch super laufen.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Blue Fox - Vibrax // 3er oder 4er Größe, in gold.


----------



## Blink* (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Blue Fox - Vibrax // 3er oder 4er Größe, in gold.




Eigentlich in fast jeder Farbe und Größe unschlagbar #6


----------



## Checco (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Ich fange recht gut mit dem Mepps America Nr.1 in der 3er Größe und von DAM die Effzett in Größe 2.
Fische die wenn ich Barsche ärgern gehe, als Beifang gibt es auch mal nen Hecht.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Fürs Flache Ondex.
Fürs Tiefe Vibrax.
Mepps ist nix finde ich.
Klar werden damit Fische gefangen, weil sie unheimlich verbreitet sind.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Mepps Aglia Tiger in Größe 0-1 auf Forelle und Barsch.

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle wirklich an Meppsspinner orientieren, da machst dueinfach nix falsch. Ich habe mich schon oft mit vermeindlichen superfängigen und günstigen Modellen auf die Nase gelegt und investiere lieber 20 Cent mehr und weiss dafür was ich habe.


----------



## HechtAnglerSn (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

ich würde den Balzer Colonel Z (3D) Silber Flex mit der roten Feder empfehlen is echt en TOP Spinner der mir schon wirklich so manchen Hecht beschert hat =)


----------



## Chrizzi (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Oh für's Tiefe hab ich noch ein paar wenige *Vibric Rooster Tails *in 3/8 und 1/2 (je 2 Stück) in der Kiste.


----------



## HechtAnglerSn (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

*Vibric Rooster Tails  Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört, sind das welche für Ost oder Nordsee?  Hört sich nämlich sehr danach an =)*


----------



## Chrizzi (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Sowas ist das. Hier bessere Bilder.

Keine Ahnung wo die herkommen, die hier in der Kiste liegen sind schon ziemlich alt. 
Aber ich denke mal durch die Angabe 3/8 (oz) und 1/2 (oz) sind es Amis, da sich das Volk ja nicht an SI-Einheiten gewöhnen kann.


----------



## HechtAnglerSn (13. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Achso:q Joa denn is alles klar 

Schön Abend noch :vik:


----------



## Bubu63 (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Mepps Aglia 3èr, bei unseren meist trüben Gewässern vorwiegend fluo gelb/rot.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Zanderlui (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

mepps aglia long life größe 3

für hecht barsch zander beißt alles drauf


----------



## maesox (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Ganz klar:

*Mepps Aglia 3 Silber :vik:*


----------



## Gorcky (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*



maesox schrieb:


> Ganz klar:
> 
> *Mepps Aglia 3 Silber :vik:*


 
*Übereinstimmung zu 100%!!!!!*

Wobei der 4er und 5er auch nicht zu verachten ist... :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*



maesox schrieb:


> Ganz klar:
> 
> *Mepps Aglia 3 Silber :vik:*



Wenn Spinner, dann den, und das in allen Größen von 00 bis 5#6


----------



## maesox (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

@Gorcky & Stefan

Es lag mir auf der Zunge....aber die Frage war leider ganz klar definiert..... Eue*r* beste*r*...#c|rolleyes


----------



## Angler93 (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Mepps Black Fury


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

die Mepps Aglia in den Neonfarben gelb oder gelb, rot ,grün waren zu anfangszeiten sehr gut fängig, aber mittlerweile kennt die schon fast jeder Räuber
finde den hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130203346523#ebayphotohosting im moment ganz gut.


----------



## hiasih (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Dam Einzelhaken Spinner 
Farbe: Gold
Größe: 3


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Mein bester Spinner ...

... ruht auf dem Boden der Talsperre  und gibts nicht mehr .


----------



## GiantKiller (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Der GiantKiller (natürlich). Vorzugsweise mit zwei Doppelhaken im Eichhörnchenfell.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

ABU Reflex!!!

und Abu Droppen.

Wurde auch noch nicht genannt: Martin Tosca Spinner.

Meppse und Vibraxe sind natürlich auch geil.


----------



## Lorenz (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Mepps Black Fury Gr.4

Oder Mepps TW Gr.4 +Streamer/Wolle/Bucktail


----------



## Nordangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Ich fische in Fließgewässern mit Myraspinner und in stehenden Gewässern Mepps und Eigenbauspinner.

Sven


----------



## donlotis (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ABU Reflex!!!
> 
> und Abu Droppen.



Der Abu Reflex ist auch mein Favorit, besonders die mit weißem Achsgewicht!

Gruß Don


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Besten gibt6 es bei mir nicht, sind schon alle abgesoffen...

Beste Farben sind Silber/Kupfer/Gold

Gut auf Zander laufen bebleite schwarze


----------



## Fletscher (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Mein fängigster ist der F12 Flax 12g Abu Garcia Spinner, Farbe Zebra.
Mit dem hab ich schon viel rausgeholt, Hecht, Zander und sogar 3 Waller. Er lässt sich für sein Gewicht sehr weit werfen, dreht sich einwandfrei und die Fische mögen ihn anscheinend sehr


----------



## alex82 (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Moin,
mein fängister Hechtspinner  war mal ein Veltic? Größe 6? in Gold mit Rot/Schwarzen Sreifen auf dem Blatt. Ansonsten Mepps Gold und Kupfer  Größe 4. Aber seitdem neueste Japanwobbler und diverse Gummifische das Land eroberten fristen sie ein einsames Leben in den tiefsten Gefilden meiner Boxen.
Komischerweise, zieht mich mein Onkel, der nur damit fischt, jedesmal ab mit seinen Spinnern|uhoh:


----------



## BanditOG (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Die meisten Hechte habe ich mit einem Profiblinker  85 mm (oder größer) Metallik-Blau Reflex gefangen. :m


Gruß
BanditOG


----------



## Breamhunter (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Mepps, Prolex, Vibrax (in dieser Reihenfolge) :m


----------



## lsski (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

ABU Sonette !

Das Ding wiegt 18g und geht zum Fisch und fängt !!! 100%


----------



## lsski (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

MEPPS Aglia. Gr. 5
Das Ding wiegt 13g und geht zum Fisch und fängt !!! 100%


----------



## kohlie0611 (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*



lsski schrieb:


> ABU Sonette !
> 
> Das Ding wiegt 18g und geht zum Fisch und fängt !!! 100%


 So isses.Für die Strömung 100%tig#6Und fliegen tut er auch weiter als die Meißten....


----------



## Spaceguppy (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

mit soooooooooooooooooooooooo viel Abstand: 
Mepps Aglia TW Gr.2


----------



## LUKA$ (14. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Vibrax und Mepps sind meine besten


----------



## Hechtchris (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Dam Spinner der größe 1 mit Einzelhaken !

garniert mit einem Twister !

Gibt wohl für mich nix fängigeres auf Forellen :q

ansonsten


Der Ultimate Tandem spinner !

Qualitativ so lala aber fängt wie der teufel ...... #h


----------



## Lorenz (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Der Ultimate Tandem spinner !
> * Qualitativ so lala aber fängt wie der teufel *...... #h


Ich hab einen in meiner Box,hab ihm bisher aber kein Vertrauen geschenkt! Ich werd ihn mal bei nächster Gelegenheit ausprobieren!



*Mepps Lusox* wurde noch nicht erwähnt! 
Ein super Spinner wie ich finde!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

DAM Effzett Dressed Größe 3 ist eine gute "Allzweckwaffe".


----------



## ricky9187 (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

danke für alle antworten kommt doch einiges zusammen mal schaun was noch kommt


----------



## Chrizzi (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Wenn du Spinner suchst, hast du den Grundstein hier schon gelegt bekommen. 

Du musst jetzt eigentlich nur wissen welche Größe und welche Farbe und kaufst dir ein paar Mepps Agilas, oder Mepps mit ein paar Vibrax. Wenn's größer sein darf, ist der Reflex (Abu) nicht schlecht, aber mit seinen 18g schon recht schwer, der ist ehr für's tiefere oder für die Strömung.


----------



## s_rathje (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

4 er vibrax im froschmuster  (schwarz mit neopunkten). wird sehr wenig gefischt und deshalb schätze ich fange ich recht anständig auf den.


----------



## GuidoOo (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Achne Sven^^Du auch hier...meinst du zufällig vllt deinen 99cm hecht?xD

Mepps Aglia in allen Farben und Größen sind bei mir in der Köderbox herzlich willkommen =)


----------



## donlotis (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wenn's größer sein darf, ist der Reflex (Abu) nicht schlecht, aber mit seinen 18g schon recht schwer, der ist ehr für's tiefere oder für die Strömung.



Das stimmt! Aber es gibt den Reflex auch in 12 gr!

Gruß Don


----------



## trixi-v-h (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Eindeutig Mepps. Laufen gut und sind dazu recht fängig. Trotz des etwas hohen Preises stimmt so das Preis-LeistungsVerhältnis wieder.


----------



## kingandre88 (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Ich habe meine meisten Fische früher an der Ems immer mit einem silberen FZ-Spinner gefangen....habe mir vorgestern mal wieder einen zugelegt!!!


----------



## Tanne236 (15. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

hi 

blue fox vibrax gold gr. 0
blue fox vibrax schwarz mit neongelben punkten aufm spinnerblat grösse 1


----------



## Lorenz (16. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*



donlotis schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Aber es gibt den Reflex auch in 12 gr!


Ich hab auch mal ein Auge auf den geworfen,kenne ihn aber nur aus dem Katalog:
Wie groß ist der? Sind die Modelle verschiedene Gewichte (mit unterschiedlicher Beschwerung) oder verschiedene Größen?


----------



## peitscher (16. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

effzett sind sehr zu empfehlen...wenn garnix geht fangen die am ehesten.

meine erfahrungen haben gezeigt das gelbe sehr gut sind.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. August 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Bei mir ist es der Balzer Colonel 3g in Kupfer. Hat mir neben vielen Barschen auch schon einen Hecht verschafft. Der imitiert super die kleinen Beutefische bei uns in den Elbgewässern. Habe ihn auch in 6g aber der fängt nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## Costas (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Man kann alle Mepps-Spinner empfehlen....aber wenn man nur einen wählen darf....also nach Fisch und Bedingungen aufgeteilt:

Forellen:
klares Wasser: Mepps  Aglia TW, silber
trüb: Mepps Fluo orange #6 

Hecht:
Mepps Tandem

Barsch:
sch*** egal. sie beissen immer.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Meine Lieblingsspinner sind der Mepps Aglia 3 in Fluo-orange und der 3er Mepps Black Fury mit Fliege.

Ich empfehle dir aber auch Billigspinner zu kaufen für hängerträchtige Stellen. Solange sie auch bei geringem Zug schon gut laufen, kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.

Erfahrungsgemäß stehen Hechte auf rote Wollfäden am Drilling.


----------



## Caftain (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Hallo,

bei Spinnern ist und bleibt für mich der Beste: 

*Mepps Agila Gr.0-4 in chatreuse (neongelb)* knapp dahinter Spinner der *FA. "Fox" (steht jedenfalls drauf)* in Silber und Neon.

Was ich sonst schon ausprobiert habe (Balzer, Effzet ....) läuft meiner Meinung nicht so gut (Spinnerblatt bleibt ständig hängen, es wird kein ausreichender Druck aufgebaut, Drilling verheddert sich ständig mit der Achse etc.) Ich bin mit dem Laufverhalten von "Mepps" runum zufrieden!!


----------



## this (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Mepps Black Fury Gr. 0-3 fuer stilles Wasser

Stucki Brauen Gr. 1-2 fuer Fliessgewaesser


----------



## marlin2304 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

7er Mepps für Hecht, die Vibrax Musky-Buck von Blue Fox sind auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## eiswerner (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Schon seit Jahren der beste Spinner ist der Mepps LUSOX Größe 3#6, nur im Altrhein sehr Hängerträchtig und somit Teuer.


----------



## Lorenz (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Schon seit Jahren der beste Spinner ist der *Mepps LUSOX Größe 3*#6, nur im Altrhein sehr Hängerträchtig und somit Teuer.


#6:m

Letzte Woche hatte ich nen ~65-70cm Hecht und nen 42iger Barsch auf einen flach geführten Lusox Gr.3 mit Bleikopf


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Wenn ich recht überlege könnte ich auch mal wieder mit Spinner los. Derzeit bin ich meist mit Wobbler oder DS unterwegs. Früher hab ich fast nur mit Spinnern gefischt...
Merk ich mir mal fürs Frühjahr, derzeit ist alles zugekrautet.

Die mehr als 1x genannten hab ich auch alle in der Box.

Wenn ich mir aber einen aussuchen müsste, dann wäre ich schwer am Überlegen. Der Mepps mit Gummifisch in Gr.2 wäre in der näheren auswahl
Die Abu Droppen 6-12g, wenn made in Italy oder Sweden draufsteht, die Taiwan-Modelle sind irgendwie nicht so gut hab ich den eindruck kann aber auch mit anderem zusammenhängen, s.u. Und die Abu Sonette.

Ich glaub ich nehm die letzte. Weil die eher unbekannt sind und unter wasser nen Heidenradau machen. in 12g Kupfer mit rotem Körper (gibts aber leider nicht mehr, ebenso wie die silbernen #q )

Den Abu Reflex gabs übrigens ab 4g !!! Interessant wurd er aber erst ab 7g, wobei ich auch da den 12g für die idealgrösse halte.

Was ich noch interessant fand: Früher waren Spinner lose auf ner Pappe, heute ist alles eingeschweisst. Daher sind heute die Blätter Blitzeblank, früher waren die schon im Laden etwas stumpfer, leichte kratzer, teils etwas angelaufen - die alten scheinen besser zu fangen... Ist aber eventuell nur nen pers. eindruck.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Lorenz (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Hi


Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Was ich noch interessant fand: Früher waren Spinner lose auf ner Pappe, heute ist alles eingeschweisst. Daher sind heute die Blätter Blitzeblank, früher waren die schon im Laden etwas stumpfer, leichte kratzer, teils etwas angelaufen -* die alten scheinen besser zu fangen... Ist aber eventuell nur nen pers. eindruck. *


Du kannst sie ja tunen!
Mit Schleifpapier ein bisschen den Glanz nehmen oder so...
Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke,dann sind viele meiner Spinner mit denen ich gefangen habe auch schon ein bisschen "vermockt",angelaufen und sehen nichtmehr so ganz frisch und glänzend aus...  |kopfkrat
Vielleicht ist der übermäßige Glanz an eher stärker befischten Stellen ein bisschen abschreckend!??? |rolleyes|kopfkrat


Ich tune meine Spinner auch sehr gerne mit Edding!
Schwarze Streifen machen sich richtig gut! Oder ein bisschen rot z.B. am Ende vom Spinnerblatt...


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

Bakzer Colonel, Mepps, und Vibrax- Spinner von Blue Fox, aber Cormoran hat auch gute Spinnermodelle!


----------



## fischmarc (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

hi zusammen,

ich kann auch nur bestätigen der Luxus von Mepps 

ist Top insbesondere für Barsche die lieben den roten

Puschel über alles.



Gruß Fischmark   :vik:


----------



## MOORLA (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: euer bester Spinner*

mein fängigster Spinner ist ein Modell in "regenbogenfarbend" von Mepps in Gr. 4 ... der fängt wirklich ALLES!!! ... wenn der mal nicht geht, dann meistens silber ... nehme ich auch gerne von Mepps. Sicherlich gibt es noch viele andere fängige, aber diese beiden waren bisher meine Favoriten.


----------

